# Dateien auf einen anderen Rechner bekommen



## Jear_Man (8. Apr 2005)

Ich weiss nicht ob ich hier genau richtig bin aber ich versuchs mal.

Ich möchte gerne Folgendes tun:

PC 1 greifft auf ein Web Server zu:

Web Server (IIS) stellt Formular (ASP) zur verrfügung.

Benutzer gibt kleine Message ein.

Diese Message muss dann irgendwie in einem XML Format auf einen 2. Server kommen.

So weit so gut.


Da ich jetzt schon gewisse Erfahrung mit Java habe dachte ich mir mache ich das mit Java... aber jetzt habe ich gerade endeckt dass Java Applets gar nicht so richtig Dateien schreiben können und auf andere PCs zugreiffen können.
Ich wäre wirklich froh um ein Howto das eine Lösung zu dieser Problematik beschreibt.

Ich finde überall howtos indehnen beschrieben wird wie man dann wieder Daten zurück an den Benutzer sendet aber sonst nicht viel geschicktes.

Das ganze ist nur ein kleiner Teil meines Projektes (XML Messaging auf Cisco VoIP Telefonen) also muss es nicht gerade perfekt sein ich wäre schon froh wenn es irgendwie klapt.

Danke schon mal für die Antworten.


----------



## Jear_Man (8. Apr 2005)

Ach ja alles befindet sich auf dem Intranet also keine zu grossen Sorgen um die Sicherheit machen.


----------



## Bleiglanz (8. Apr 2005)

du hast iis mit asp

ein heini füllt ein formular aus, auf einer von asp generierten seite

und du willst jetzt die eingabe mit Java weiterverarbeiten????

machs doch in ASP wenn die ganze Infrastruktur schon dasteht...


----------



## Jear_Man (8. Apr 2005)

Das ich nicht wirklich eine Ahnung von ASP habe und ich eigentlich einfach Java benutzen wollte weil es mir symphatisch ist.


----------



## Bleiglanz (8. Apr 2005)

sehr lobenswert, aber in diesem fall ziemlich daneben

=> asp kann das alles, heini braucht nur auf der html seite den submit-button drücken, dann kann deine aufgabe von einer aspseite erledigt werden

eine java lösung ist IMHO etwas zu aufwändig...


----------



## Jear_Man (8. Apr 2005)

... das ist ja super toll... hast du vieleicht gerade noch eine Seite oder ein Tip an welchem Ort ich mir dieses Knowhow aneignen kann?


----------



## Kian (12. Apr 2005)

Wenn das alles eh über den Browser läuft und du das lieber in JAVA machen möchtest, dann versuch's mal mit JSP!


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Apr 2005)

Kian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn das alles eh über den Browser läuft und du das lieber in JAVA machen möchtest, dann versuch's mal mit JSP!



ist doch käse, wenn ein iis (ohne Java) bereit ist! Extra eine Servletengine für so einen läppischen Task zu installieren ist doch ein Witz


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (13. Apr 2005)

ja, da muss ich bleiglanz zustimmen! nimm asp..


----------

